# Francioso



## miriammister

Hello all,

Cosa vuol dire 'francioso' in questo contesto: "[un libro di cucina] dovrebbe essere scritto in italiano, perché siamo itlaini, e non in quel gergo francioso che viene inteso solo nelle regioni nordiche"?

La mia traduzione è: "It should be written in Italian, because we are Italian, and not in that Norwegian vernacular that is only understood in Nordic regions"

Penso che 'francioso' vuol dire una lingua dalle regioni nordiche??

Grazie mille


----------



## london calling

No, it means French.


----------



## Nunou

Non ho mai sentito dire "francioso", penso però che si riferisca a certi dialetti del nord Italia che presentano similitudini con la lingua francese, tipo il piemontese o il valdostano. 

Ciao 


P.S.: Francioso = francese....esiste sul serio...
Incredibile ma vero.....non lo avrei mai pensato!!! Cosa non s'impara su questo forum?!!!!
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/francioso.aspx?idD=1&Query=francioso


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> P.S.: Francioso = francese....esiste sul serio...
> Incredibile ma vero.....non lo avrei mai pensato!!! Cosa non s'impara su questo forum?!!!!
> http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/francioso.aspx?idD=1&Query=francioso


Io l'ho imparato da non mi ricordo quale film con Alberto Sordi...


----------



## miriammister

Grazie mille,
Quindi pensate che la parola 'nordiche' sarebbe meglio come 'Northern' invece di 'Nordic'?


----------



## Nunou

Io invece avevo già sentito "fronscese" con un'intonazione molto nasale...ma questa la imparo qui e ora!!!!


----------



## london calling

miriammister said:


> Grazie mille,
> Quindi pensate che la parola 'nordiche' sarebbe meglio come 'Northern' invece di 'Nordic'?


Definitely.....although of course the Normans were Scandinavian in origin (but that's another story...).


----------



## aerdna74

london calling said:


> Io l'ho imparato da non mi ricordo quale film con Alberto Sordi...



Penso che fosse "Il marchese del Grillo" 
C'è una scena in cui Bastiano, il prete scomunicato, chiama in questo modo il soldato francese che accompagna il marchese  (in realtà credo lo chiami "franzoso").


----------



## violadaprile

La lingua cambia e si arricchisce di neologismi e anche di parole inventate, con gli intenti più svariati. In questo caso ha una connotazione dispregiativa, come spesso succede con le invenzioni nel linguaggio.

E' certo che una volta inventata una parola prende una vita sua e finisce anche dentro nei dizionari. Tradurre diventa difficilissimo, perché bisognerebbe anche rendere nell'altra lingua l'intento di chi ha inventato o usato quella parola.

Almeno così la vedo io


----------



## london calling

violadaprile said:


> La lingua cambia e si arricchisce di neologismi e anche di parole inventate, con gli intenti più svariati. In questo caso ha una connotazione dispregiativa, come spesso succede con le invenzioni nel linguaggio.
> 
> E' certo che una volta inventata una parola prende una vita sua e finisce anche dentro nei dizionari. Tradurre diventa difficilissimo, perché bisognerebbe anche rendere nell'altra lingua l'intento di chi ha inventato o usato quella parola.
> 
> Almeno così la vedo io


Ma il link alla Hoepli dice che "francioso" è un termine archaico e che viene oggi utilizzato scherzosamente, non è inventato.


----------



## Odysseus54

Io lo tradurrei come " French-like jargon", o come "Frenched-up jargon", "Frenchified jargon" etc


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> Io lo tradurrei come " French-like jargon", o come "Frenched-up jargon", "Frenchified jargon" etc


Actually, given the tone of the original sentence, I'd probably say "lingo" (I hadn't heard it for a while, but the other day dad was telling me about the problems he'd had with a call centre, where "some girl" spoke in what my aging and slightly deaf dad called "some foreign lingo", as he couldn't understand what she was saying!).


----------



## Nunou

L.C. credo sia proprio così. 

Mi viene in mente uno spassosissimo Totò che arriva a Milano e davanti al Duomo chiede informazioni in "pseudo-inglese-tedesco-francese" ad un povero vigile urbano....

Tornando alla nostra frase iniziale, si può dire anche French lingo o è meglio dire solo lingo? 

Grazie in anticipo per la delucidazione.


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> L.C. credo sia proprio così.
> 
> Mi viene in mente uno spassosissimo Totò che arriva a Milano e davanti al Duomo chiede informazioni in "pseudo-inglese-tedesco-francese" ad un povero vigile urbano....
> 
> Tornando alla nostra frase iniziale, si può dire anche French lingo o è meglio dire solo lingo?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per la delucidazione.


_French lingo_ per me funziona.

...and not in that French lingo which they speak in the North and that only they understand.

Miriam, when was this book written? It sounds pretty old-fashioned Italian to me and that would obviously make a big difference when you translate it: I mean, if it's 19th century Italian, I don't think I'd use the word "lingo" in the translation, "patois" might be better.


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> _French lingo_ per me funziona.
> 
> ........, "patois" might be better.



Hey..but this is French lingo!!!  

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/patois.shtml


----------



## CPA

Agree with Ody's _Frenchified jargon._


----------



## Odysseus54

Except that now I found out that the text is a quote from a book by a Marco Malvaldi - the novel is set in late 19th century Italy, one of the characters is nientepopodimenoche'... Pellegrino Artusi, and the sentence is his - he is tellling us what his book should be.  So it makes perfect sense that this guy, who was born in Forli' ( not exactly a place where the purest Italian is spoken ) but moved to Florence when he was 40 or so, could like to think of the way those Northern natives ( North of the Po river, that is ) speak, as of a 'French-like vernacular'.  What exactly his beef was with the "French-like vernacular" we have no clue, the context is not there to tell us.


----------



## CPA

L'Artusi aveva un'avversione per l'uso indiscriminato del francese (finto) nei libri di cucina, ergo "gergo francioso".


----------



## Odysseus54

Ahh - allora si spiega tutto..  Allora e' 'frenchified' o simili.


----------



## pinco pallino

miriammister said:


> quel gergo francioso che viene inteso solo nelle regioni nordiche"?


In questo caso si riferisce alle regioni nordiche dell'italia che parlano un dialetto di origine francese
Piemonte; Lombardia e probabilmente altre che non so. In ogni caso non a niente a che vedere con la Norvegia e le regioni nordiche dell'Europa.


----------



## Nunou

Secondo voi, 
non si potrebbe semplicemente trattare di "francesismi"? 

_Poiché siamo Italiani, dovremmo scrivere in lingua italiana e senza ricorrere a(usare) tutti quei "francesismi" comprensibili solo....ecc. ecc.
_
Buona domenica a tutti!


http://www.dizionario-italiano.org/Francesismo


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> Hey..but this is French lingo!!!
> 
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/patois.shtml


That's why I suggested "patois": it's what the (extremely!) Northern Italians call their dialect(s), after all.

Having said that......Nunou, so you think Artusi was talking about all northern Italian dialects (I mean anything north of the Po), not just the ones in Valle d'Aosta and Piedmont?

Ody, CPA, _frenchified jargon_ sounds too modern to me as an expression we're talking about the 19th century here. I can't immagine Artusi saying that (but maybe it's just me):


----------



## ginestre

Odysseus54 said:


> Ahh - allora si spiega tutto..  Allora e' 'frenchified' o simili.



<JOKE ALERT>
Frenchifried ?
<END JOKE>


----------



## london calling

ginestre said:


> <JOKE ALERT>
> Frenchifried ?
> <END JOKE>


Well, it is indeed a chef who's speaking!


----------



## Odysseus54

ginestre said:


> <JOKE ALERT>
> Frenchifried ?
> <END JOKE>



Classy !! 

Really, the issue here is to determine whether Artusi was ranting against the 'proto-Padanians' and their Gallo-Italian dialects, or against a sublanguage ( chefese, perhaps ? ) studded with incomprehensible French expressions.

The text is ambiguous - on the one hand, it makes sense that he should try to clean up the language of culinary arts from foreign terminology to nationalize it and popularize it - on the other hand, why would that 'linguaggio francioso' be understandable only in the Northern regions ?


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> That's why I suggested "patois": it's what the (extremely!) Northern Italians call their dialect(s), after all.
> 
> Having said that......Nunou, so you think Artusi was talking about all northern Italian dialects (I mean anything north of the Po), not just the ones in Valle d'Aosta and Piedmont?
> 
> Ody, CPA, _frenchified jargon_ sounds too modern to me as an expression we're talking about the 19th century here. I can't immagine Artusi saying that (but maybe it's just me):



London calling, all'inizio avevo pensato si riferisse proprio ai dialetti parlati in Valle d'Aosta e Piemonte.
Ora come ora penso che Artusi in realtà "parafrasava" quelli che oggi definiamo *francesismi*,  un termine che all'epoca sicuramente non era ancora in uso. 

Per quello che ne so io,  in Italia per "patois" oggi s'intende  il dialetto valdostano, eventualmente il piemontese che ha molti termini
simili a quelli francesi. Conosco molto poco dei dialetti parlati in Lombardia, Veneto e Friuli ma sicuramente qui http://www.atlantelinguistico.it/dialetti/Intervista.html ne capiremo tutti qualcosa di più. 
Credo comunque che Artusi si riferisse ai dialetti nordici in generale. 

Buona serata!


----------



## london calling

This is what we mean by _patois_. I think it fits in quite well here, given that Artusi isn't what you might call enthusiastic about the way these northerners speak.

However, thinking about it, Miriam's "vernacular"  works as well .._that French vernacular which only they understand_.._that incomprehensible French vernacular_....

If we wanted to be even more damning..._broken French_!.D


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> This is what we mean by _patois_. I think it fits in quite well here, given that Artusi isn't what you might call enthusiastic about the way these northerners speak.
> 
> However, thinking about it, Miriam's "vernacular"  works as well .._that French vernacular which only they understand_.._that incomprehensible French vernacular_....
> 
> If we wanted to be even more damning..._broken French_!.D





Hi L.C.,

(_same Wikipedia link /altre lingue/italiano_)..... "In Francia, il termine patois è stato usato per descrivere il francese non parigino, i dialetti e le lingue provinciali quali il bretone, il piccardo, l'occitano e la lingua savoiarda dal 1643. In Italia, vengono definiti con il termine _patois_ alcuni idiomi regionali alpini del nord-ovest, in particolare il dialetto valdostano, l'arpitano e le parlate gallo-italiche.La parola presume una visione di tali idiomi come arretrati, rurali e non letterari, ed è quindi considerata offensiva dai locutori degli idiomi stessi" 

To be quite honest I don't think it was really a matter of patois, probably he was just referring to the use of *French cooking terms* (_jargon des cuisiniers_/gergo culinario) (http://www.idealdieta.it/ricette/attrezzature/significato_francesismi_cucina.asp) 

Something like:
"[un libro di cucina] dovrebbe essere scritto in italiano, perché siamo italiani, _(con termini italiani)_  e non in quel gergo francioso....(_senza usare tutti quei francesismi culinari/quegli "strani" termini culinari di derivazione francese che solo alcuni settentrionali possono forse capire _)....

To my opinion that was the meaning:  "French cooking jargon/vernacular/slang"  

...just hope you understand my horrible English...


----------



## london calling

Nunou, quando ho detto quello che intendiamo noi, intendevo il mondo anglosassone, non il mondo francese: per noi il significato è leggermente diverso (diciamo che l'abbiamo importato come termine per poi "corromperlo"!)

E poi ribadisco: _jargon/slang_ non sono termini del 19° secolo, sono troppo moderni per una traduzione di questo tipo (anche se ovviamente sono d'accordo con te riguardo al significato - ormai è chiarissimo!).

Miriam, your choice...


----------



## Nunou

london calling said:


> Nunou, quando ho detto quello che intendiamo noi, intendevo il mondo anglosassone, non il mondo francese: per noi il significato è leggermente diverso (diciamo che l'abbiamo importato come termine per poi "corromperlo"!)
> 
> E poi ribadisco: _jargon/slang_ non sono termini del 19° secolo, sono troppo moderni per una traduzione di questo tipo (anche se ovviamente sono d'accordo con te riguardo al significato - ormai è chiarissimo!).
> 
> 
> 
> Miriam, your choice...



Sì L.C., questo lo avevo capito e concordo sul fatto che jargon / slang forse sono termini troppo moderni.
Nel mio precedente intervento, volevo solo puntualizzare  che Artusi quasi sicuramente non si riferiva ad un "gergo nordico in generale" bensì al gergo/lessico di una precisa categoria: quella dei cuochi. _(Odysseus at #25_)
Ora, appurato il fatto che questo lo abbiamo capito tutti,  lascio ovviamente agli anglofoni la scelta della migliore traduzione ..  

Buona giornata!!

P.S.: _"La raccolta di ricette di Pellegrino Artusi, conosciuta col titolo di “Scienza in cucina” e stampata nel 1891, non è solo il frutto degli ozi di un ricco borghese romagnolo e fiorentino, ma un opera di impegno civile: istruire cuoche e cuochi nella lingua italiana, far loro conoscere il patrimonio di molte regioni italiane, dalla Sicilia al Piemonte, stimolare una attenzione patriottica al cibo contro l’imperante francofilia".....(Fonte: http://www.pellegrinoartusi.it/il-libro/). _Forse il libro di cui parliamo qui non è lo stesso ma lo scopo di Artusi rimane sicuramente invariato.


----------



## london calling

Nunou said:


> P.S.: _"La raccolta di ricette di Pellegrino Artusi, conosciuta col titolo di “Scienza in cucina” e stampata nel 1891, non è solo il frutto degli ozi di un ricco borghese romagnolo e fiorentino, ma un opera di impegno civile: istruire cuoche e cuochi nella lingua italiana, far loro conoscere il patrimonio di molte regioni italiane, dalla Sicilia al Piemonte, stimolare una attenzione patriottica al cibo contro l’imperante francofilia".....(Fonte: http://www.pellegrinoartusi.it/il-libro/). _Forse il libro di cui parliamo qui non è lo stesso ma lo scopo di Artusi rimane sicuramente invariato.


E' esattamente questo concetto che dobbiamo rendere, sì. 

Miriam, where are you? How are you going to translate this?

E pensare che anche oggi delle volte si utilizza il nome francese di un piatto per .......farlo sembrare piùnobile? chic? Boh..lo snobismo è imperante..... Senza dimenticare i "coiffeur": Coiffeur Antoine/Parrucchiere Antonio?!)


----------



## ginestre

london calling said:


> E pensare che anche oggi delle volte si utilizza il nome francese di un piatto per .......farlo sembrare piùnobile? chic? Boh..lo snobismo è imperante..... Senza dimenticare i "coiffeur": Coiffeur Antoine/Parrucchiere Antonio?!)



A Palermo ho visto anche un Dog's Shop; e nel Kent, una parrucchiere che si chiama - scritto esattemente così - Belissimo


----------



## Nunou

La migliore che ho visto in un prospetto italiano di viaggi:  "week-end gourmet" 
Dire che "Fine settimana gastronomico" non suona poi così male....


Sentite...io la butto lì anche se ovviamente non sono affatto sicura che in inglese si possa dire / sia corretto:

"French-style (cooking/culinary) vernacular" dove francioso = _alla francese _perché appunto, spesso non si tratta dei termini originali/giusti/appropriati ma di ...Italian-broken-French


----------

